# 7 Fun Facts About Universal's Monsters



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's a fun little story highlighting some interesting facts on Universal's Classic Monsters. Perfectly timed to the release of the Classic Monsters Ultimate Collection (which showed up on my doorstep today!).

Read the story here.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

One thing that I've wondered: Did Chaney get so far as to design Dracula or Frankenstein? No, and one thing that did change since Chaney Sr's heyday was the star probably wouldn't have been able to use his own makeup anyway due to union rules. Lugosi's "Frankenstein" supposedly had a test reel that was destroyed long ago. His makeup closely resembled that of the creature in "Der Golem". Hmmm ... Lugosi with big hair_!_ Scaaary_!_ Worse: There's talk of yet ANOTHER monsters reboot. Great Scott_!_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, Scareme's avatar is in that article


----------

